# Buffed-Pc lvl4



## Schamanenshake (20. März 2010)

Hallo liebe wow'ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich möchte mir in zukunft einen neuen pc zulegen , da mein aktueller im 25 Content von der Leistung sehr nachgibt (ruckeln usw) 
habe schon einiges ausprobiert und bin dann im Nachhinein auch darauf gekommen, dass es nur an meinem aktuellen Rechner liegen kann


nun zu meiner frage ... 
wer hat Erfahrung mit dem neuen Buffed-Pc (lvl 4) ingame gemacht ? 
läuft alles im icc-content flüssig ?
kann man nebenbei auch noch problemlos den Internet Browser laufen lassen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Shake


----------



## bny' (20. März 2010)

Bisschen zu teuer für das was drin steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rio91 (20. März 2010)

bny schrieb:


> Bisschen zu teuer für das was drin steckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol ey für das was drin steckt ist der sogar billig...also ganz im gegenteil...also mit diesem rechner wirst du keine probleme haben beim zocken und billig ist der auch...mein kumpel hat sich einen rechner im saturn gekauft für 1000€ und der hat die gleichen werte wie der buffed pc wenn sogar net schlechter


----------



## K3v1n04 (20. März 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> lol ey für das was drin steckt ist der sogar billig...also ganz im gegenteil...also mit diesem rechner wirst du keine probleme haben beim zocken und billig ist der auch...mein kumpel hat sich einen rechner im saturn gekauft für 1000€ und der hat die gleichen werte wie der buffed pc wenn sogar net schlechter



ja im saturn, stell den mal selber zusammen.
dann kommst du billiger weg , wenn man ahnung hat


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> mein kumpel hat sich einen rechner im saturn gekauft für 1000&#8364; und der hat die gleichen werte wie der buffed pc wenn sogar net schlechter



Das könnte daran liegen, dass man bei Saturn nur überteuerten Mist kaufen kann.

Zum spielen sollte der PC ausreichen, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte bei dem Preis schon ein PhenomII Quadcore drin sein.
-->http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/13953/buffed-PC-Level-4-Rollenspiel-Rechner-fuer-699-Euro-Anzeige


----------



## Rio91 (20. März 2010)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> ja im saturn, stell den mal selber zusammen.
> dann kommst du billiger weg , wenn man ahnung hat



ey ohne win 7 ist der pc nur 600 euro wert komm^^ also noch billgier gibts vll bei den ossis ich bin bayer hier ist alles teuer :<


----------



## K3v1n04 (20. März 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> ey ohne win 7 ist der pc nur 600 euro wert komm^^ also noch billgier gibts vll bei den ossis ich bin bayer hier ist alles teuer :<



du tust mir leid hier ist es definitiv günstiger^^


----------



## araos (20. März 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, durch die Bank weg sollte man keine komplettsysteme kaufen wenn man den "oberen" leistungsbereich (meist fürs gaming) anpeilt, denn in den meisten fällen bekommt man für sein budget einen besseren selbst zusammengestellten bzw. gebauten pc. Wenn du mit der Materie nicht vertraut bist, recherchier ein bisschen, es kann nie schaden mehr über das ding zu erfahren, für das man mehrere hundert euro opfern will, ansonsten höhr dich mal in deinem bekanntenkreis um, es gibt sicher jemanden der sich auskennt und dich beraten kann bzw dir beim zusammenbau hilft, ich mach das selber auch für Freunde und habe mehreren bereits nen viel beseres Preis/Leistungs verhältnis bieten können als der angepeilte komplett pc.

Edit: ich muss aber zugeben bei 2ter betrachtung ist der Pc schon auf nem guten weg, aber ich denke auch das für den Preis nen AMD quadcoore drin seien sollte. mit nem AMD phenom II und einer Radeon 5770,so wie im buffed pc, hat mein eigentlich gute leistung für mittlere Preisklasse. denk mal drüber nach ob du nicht ein ähnliches system bauen willst aber mit einem besseren cpu, das müsste man wenn man ein bisschen Preise vergleicht auch mit geringer Preis-differenz anstellen können...

P.s. Zu Faul für Groß- und Kleinschreibung, bin müde


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (20. März 2010)

Hey,

ich hab mir meinen damals von DiTech zusammenstellen lassen. Man bespricht füllt quasi einen Fragebogen aus. Für was man den Rechner braucht wie große Festplatte etc. Es ist dann aber auch kein fertiger PC sondern ein zusammengestellter abgestimmt von deinen Antworten beim Fragebogen. Meinen fand ich eig. ganz gut und aufjedenfall billiger als wenn man zu Saturn geht und einen kauft.


----------



## Areos (20. März 2010)

der buffed rechner geht noch im vergleich zu welchen vom saturn oder mediamarkt.

der x3 reicht da man im bios nen 4 kern freischalten kann wenn man das möchte.

die graka würd ich tauschen da die oc modelle immer teuer sind und man mit dem ati treiber soweiso automatisch ubertakten kann. zu finden auf 

speicher sollte bei aktuellen amd systemen nen schnelles timing haben was hier nicht angegeben wird. hohe taktfrequenzen bringen nur intel cpus was.


rest is eig ganz ok.

falls du ich richtig informieren willst schau auf computerbase.de oder hardwareluxx.de

zb: 

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 955BE C3 ~130€
*MB:* Gigabyte GA-770TA UD3 ~75€
*RAM:* G.Skill PC3-10667 4Gb ~85€
*GPU:* ATI HD5770 ~125€
*PSU:* Seasonic S12II-380 Bronze ~45€
*HDD:* Samsung F3 500Gb ~40€
*Kühler:* Coolermaster Hyper TX3 ~15€
*Laufwerk:* LG DVD Brenner ~25€
 *Gesamtpreis: ~ 540€*
Sparmöglichkeit: ATI HD5750
Sparmöglichkeit: Boxed Kühler nehmen
*Gesamtpreis: ~ 500€

*


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> lol ey für das was drin steckt ist der sogar billig...also ganz im gegenteil...also mit diesem rechner wirst du keine probleme haben beim zocken und billig ist der auch...mein kumpel hat sich einen rechner im saturn gekauft für 1000&#8364; und der hat die gleichen werte wie der buffed pc wenn sogar net schlechter



Vielleicht auch einfach weil du und dein Kumpel bekloppt sind.

Edit: Sry vergessen, lol ey, jo kewl lol.


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> der x3 reicht da man im bios nen 4 kern freischalten kann wenn man das möchte.
> 
> falls du ich richtig informieren willst schau auf computerbase.de oder hardwareluxx.de



Nicht immer.. darauf würde ich micht nicht verlassen.
Und wenn er richtig informiert werden will, kann er auch einfach einen Blick in den Sticky werfen oder sein Budget nennen, dann bekommt er was zusammengestellt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. März 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> ey ohne win 7 ist der pc nur 600 euro wert komm^^ also noch billgier gibts vll bei den ossis ich bin bayer hier ist alles teuer :<



Hey, die Päckchen mit "Deutsch" sind bei amazon.de qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Der Versand ist 1a und enthalten ist, neben dem Grundwortschatz, Rechtschreibüberdenkung, Satzbauhilfe, Grammatikerkennung u.v.m. Einfach mal nachschaun. Erhältlich ist auch Computerfachwissen, wobei ich da eher zu anderen Anbietern greifen würde. Leider ist letzteres nicht ganz günstig, es lohnt sich allerdings absolut, da man z.B. weiß, dass man bei hardwareversand.de einen besseren Pc für weniger bekommt. Sorry, das musste einfach gesagt werden, ich wollte dich natürlich in keinster Weise beleidigen.
so long,
MfG


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Der Preis des Buffed-PC's geht meiner Meinung nach absolut in Ordnung. Wenn du wirklich gleichwertiges bei HWV bestellst, dann kommst du auf 645 Euro. Und da ist aber immer noch der Boxed-Lüfter dabei.
Ich glaube der Buffed-PC hat nen Coolermaster dabei, was also nochmal ca. 20 Euro wären. Somit wären wir für die allergleichen Komponenten bei 665 Euro.

Meiner Meinung nach ein absolut legitimer Preis. Dennoch würde bei Hardwareversand.de für die 699 Euro anstelle des 435 ein 925er Phenom reinpassen, was natürlich deutlich besser ist, von der CPU her.
Oder man hat die Möglichkeit, am Netzteil zu sparen um nochmals ne Schippe draufzulegen, beim Prozessor. Wobei ein Coolermaster Pro Silent mit 500 Watt an sich schon ne gute Wahl ist, um auch noch Luft nach oben zu haben, wenn man später mal ne fettere Graka nachrüstet, oder was auch immer.


----------



## Independent (21. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Dennoch würde bei Hardwareversand.de für die 699 Euro anstelle des 435 ein 925er Phenom reinpassen, was natürlich deutlich besser ist, von der CPU her.





> [/font]



Schon klar, aber es muss ja auch was verdient werden 50 Euro Gewinn sollte man einem Komplettrechner schon zurechnen...bei MM und Saturn so um die 400 XD


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Natürlich, ich sag ja: Ich seh den Buffed-PC als absolut kaufbar an. Der Preis ist absolut korrekt und viel billiger bekommt man den auch bei HWV nicht. Außerdem wird er soweit ich weiß von Alternate zusammengebaut, sprich, er kommt auch mit schön verlegten Kabeln an.


----------



## BalianTorres (21. März 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> ey ohne win 7 ist der pc nur 600 euro wert komm^^ also noch billgier gibts vll bei den ossis ich bin bayer hier ist alles teuer :<



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VYsV9ebyNNU


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. März 2010)

würde der pc auch ausreichen um einen 32" fernseher bei spielen wie herr der ringe online oder dirt2 zu "befeuern"?
oder reicht es nicht für annehmbar hohe einstellungen?

salut


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2010)

_Ja Ruben , würde er..allein schon aus dem Grund das dein TV kein FullHD (somit keine wirklich hohe Auflösung..)_
_
_
_Aber lohnen tut sich der Rechner in meinen Augen nicht..kommt man beim selber bauen besser weg..wie schon von einigen gesagt.._


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2010)

Eine 5770 sollte in den meisten Fällen auch Full-HD ohne Probleme darstellen können. Wow in Full-HD ist auf jedenfall keine Herausforderung für die Karte, daß konnte ich schon testen.


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2010)

_Jup , stimmt..wollte es nur auf seinen TV beziehen (siehe sein eigener Thread..)_


----------



## Erz1 (22. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Eine 5770 sollte in den meisten Fällen auch Full-HD ohne Probleme darstellen können. Wow in Full-HD ist auf jedenfall keine Herausforderung für die Karte, daß konnte ich schon testen.



Um es nochmal zu belegen: Er hat die Karte bei seiner Schwester eingebaut *g*
Ich glaube nicht, dass es sie nicht lohnt, den zu kaufen - denn lohnen tut es sich.
Dass man vielleicht 50€ billiger bei wegkommt, ist ja gut, aber für diejenigen, die keinen Fehler machen wollen beim Zusammenbau, die können den sich schon holen...


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal zu belegen: Er hat die Karte bei seiner Schwester eingebaut *g*



Woher weißt du das denn? Das hatte ich doch noch garnicht erwähnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Doch doch haste schonmal ;>


----------



## Hexenfluch (23. März 2010)

um nochmal zum thema zurück zu kehren  is der Buffed-Pc 4 den jetzt gut oder nich


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

is noch ok aber gibt "besseres" zum gleichen Preis


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. März 2010)

Er ist der beste Fertigpc für den Preis, den ich kenne.
Du kriegst höchstens nen Quadcore statt dem Tricore wenn du ihn selbst zusammenbaust, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Hexenfluch (14. April 2010)

wieso ist der bufft pc teurer geworden ?


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2010)

Vielleicht, weil die Hardware in letzter Zeit auch nicht gerade billiger wird?


----------



## Trinex (23. April 2010)

ich stand vor ein paar wochen vor dem selben problem. 

mangels zeit zum rechner zusammen stellen hab ich mir gedacht nutzt du das buffed angebot.

zuerst einmal was die bestellung via alternate betrifft: top! klappte alles problemlos obwohl noch kein bestandskunde. die lieferung erfolgte am nächsten tag.

mein tipp: nimm unbedingt den mit dem vorinstallierten betriebssystem (geht auch ohne) die paar euronen mehr machen das kraut in dem kostenrahmen nicht fett und du kannst gleich los legen und musst dich nicht erst mit den treibern rum quälen.

hier kommen wir auch gleich zum ersten kritikpunkt. die treiber. ich weiß beim besten willen nicht was sich die jungs von alternate dabei gedacht haben zu einem 64 bit rechner treiber zu zu geben, die mit win7 64 bit inkompatibel sind. gut, ist jetzt nicht soooo ein thema, kann man ja beim hersteller herunter laden.

wenn der rechner läuft läuft er stabil (achtung, ich gehe davon aus das das von mir in meinem anderen thread beschriebene soundproblem ein einzelfall ist). wow läuft konstant mit 64 fps, selbst in dalaran zur besten online zeit. andere games laufen auch prima auf höchster detailstufe. 

was office arbeiten, bildbearbeitung und videoschnitt betrifft bin ich auch top zufrieden.


fazit: wer den buffed rechner level 4 kauft bekommt für günstiges geld einen super rechner auf stand der technik. sicherlich darf man in zukunft keine wunder erwarten. bei zukünftigen spielen abstriche machen zu müssen ist quasi bei jedem rechnerkauf vorprogrammiert.



ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen

liebe grüße
trinex


----------



## Schamanenshake (25. April 2010)

ja danke an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (25. April 2010)

wie einige schon geschriebne habne für das was drinn ist ist der rechner viel zu teuer....




Trinex schrieb:


> fazit: wer den buffed rechner level 4 kauft bekommt für günstiges geld einen super rechner auf stand der technik.




mit sicherheit nicht für den preis bekommt mann nen pc der bei weiten mehr power hat...


----------



## Kyragan (25. April 2010)

Du bekommst statt dem Tripplecore maximal nen Quadcore. Nen Phenon II X4 925 oder 945 bspw. Dann ist aber auch Schluss. Wenn man Windows noch dazuhaben will ist der Buffed PC tatsächlich ein sehr faires Angebot. Viel mehr geht da nicht. Wer auf das mitgelieferte Windows 7 verzichten kann, bekommt tatsächlich etwas mehr. Aber absolut nicht "bei weitem". 
Weil es auch dort bei AMD und ATi bleiben wird. Für ~80€ mehr bekommt man am Ende statt dem X3 einen Phenom II X4 965 BE. Dann ist das Budget auch schon wieder ausgeschöpft. Ein Grafikkartenupdate kommt nicht in Frage, da die HD5850 das nächste sinnvolle Upgrade wäre und diese schlägt aktuell mit 270-290€ zu Buche, wo eine HD5770 nur ~130-140€ kostet.
Und komm mir nicht mit der HD5830, die istn verkrüppeltes Stück Schrott.


----------



## teroa (25. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du bekommst statt dem Tripplecore maximal nen Quadcore.



naja auf seite 1 hat jemand zb ne liste geposte gehabt 

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 955BE C3 ~130€
*MB:* Gigabyte GA-770TA UD3 ~75€
*RAM:* G.Skill PC3-10667 4Gb ~85€
*GPU:* ATI HD5770 ~125€
*PSU:* Seasonic S12II-380 Bronze ~45€
*HDD:* Samsung F3 500Gb ~40€
*Kühler:* Coolermaster Hyper TX3 ~15€
*Laufwerk:* LG DVD Brenner ~25€
 gesamtpreis 540 euro mit 4 kerne und der buffed kostet ohne win 7 650euro... 

(das gehäuse werte ich nicht sieht eh aus wie nen 10 euro conrad elektronic tower)


----------



## Arosk (25. April 2010)

Für 650 (jetzt eher weniger gibts das Teil in meiner Sig, das ist bei weitem besser. 

Leider kostet die Hd4890 teilweise immer noch um die 150 bis 200 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (25. April 2010)

Der Buffed Pc passt schon da er für World of Warcraft etc. sein soll. Und WOW sowieso nur DC´s unterstützt.


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Der Buffed Pc passt schon da er für World of Warcraft etc. sein soll. Und WOW sowieso nur DC´s unterstützt.



Falsch.


----------



## Kyragan (25. April 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> naja auf seite 1 hat jemand zb ne liste geposte gehabt
> 
> *CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 955BE C3 ~130&#8364;
> *MB:* Gigabyte GA-770TA UD3 ~75&#8364;
> ...



Und damit hast du wieviel Leistung mehr? Richtig, so viel wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Auf 200MHz Taktfrequenz kommts am Ende auch nicht mehr an. Defacto bekommst du aber nicht mehr als das, was dort verbaut ist mit der Ausnahme Quad statt Tripplecore. Alle anderen Upgrades liegen einfach weit über dem Budget.
Im Gegensatz zu dem, was du dort verbaust hat der Buffed PC immerhin nen Scythe Mugen 2 als CPU-Kühler verbaut. Der liegt 3 Ligen über dem Coolermasterding. Warum du die PSU ersetzt ist mir auchn Rätsel. Das verbaute Enermax ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil. Bessere gibts nur in Form der Enermax Modu/Pro 87+ Serie und der Seasonic X Gold Serie, die es aber unter 650W nicht zu haben gibt. 380W sind im Grunde auch knapp dimensioniert. Ne HD5770 ist zwar sehr sparsam, aber die AMD CPUs sind unter Last absolut keine Kostverächter, wenn man sie übertakten würde erst Recht nicht.

Das Gehäuse ist im übrigen ein Antec Three Hundred. Durchaus brauchbar und von nem 10&#8364; Gammeltower n ganzes Stück entfernt.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. April 2010)

nun kost der PC schon 729€ 

:-)


----------



## Kyragan (30. April 2010)

Der buffed Rechner? Naja, irgendwie müssen sie ja auch Gewinn machen und die Hardware-Preise sind alles andere als gesunken. :/


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. April 2010)

ja klar,aber von 600 auf 729 finde ich schon bisschen übertrieben !


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2010)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> ja klar,aber von 600 auf 729 finde ich schon bisschen übertrieben !



Passiert, wenn jemand ständig die Kaffeemaschine kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Arahmir (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mal eine Frage auf doof. Und ich will nicht wieder eine Diskussion lostreten, da ich die Frage nur stelle, weil ich wirklich keine Ahnung habe. Also hier kommt das Grauen ^^

Angenommen Geld spielt KEINE Rolle (also auf 50 Euro mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an) und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man einen PC selber zusammenstellt und habe auch niemanden im Freundes oder Bekanntenkreis, der sich mit solchen Dingen auskennt, ist dann der Buffed-PC eine gute Lösung. Nun habe ich ja die Diskussion hier gelesen und meine herausgehört zu haben, dass gut eine Hälfte den PC (Komponente) gut findet und die andere Hälfte total überteuert. 

Also ist der Buffed PC (mit Betriebssystem) gut und ausreichend, oder bekomme ich für das gleiche Geld vielleicht einen besseren FERTIGEN PC und wenn ja, wo?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und einen schönen Abend 
Arahmir 

Nachtrag: Oder kann man gar bei einem Händler einen PC in auftrag geben, der ihn dann auch fertig zusammensetzt? Und wenn ja welchen Einfluss hat das auf Garantie? Danke für eure Zeit.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Das der Buffed-PC überteuert sei, ist Quatsch. Fakt ist, daß es für einen Fertigrechner ein sehr gutes Angebot ist und die Komponenten auch an und für sich recht stimmig sind. Besseres für das gleiche Geld wirst du nur bekommen, wenn du selbst zusammenstellst oder eben hier zusammenstellen lässt. Auch nicht viel besser, aber doch ein Stück weit. Erfahrungsgemäß würde ich jetzt mal sagen, anstelle einer CPU im Format AMD X2 435 oder so, wäre halt dann zum Beispiel ein Quadcore 925er drin. Viel mehr aber auch nicht. Was du nun kaufst, musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Arahmir (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für diese erste Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde mich die Tage nochmal erkundigen und noch eine zweite und dritte Meinung einholen und mich dann entscheiden. Denke eigentlich auch, dass der Rechner definitiv langen wird, aber man kann ja nie vorsichtig genug sein, wenn es um das gute Geld geht ^^

Gute Nacht und alles Gute
Arahmir


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Der Rechner reicht immo für alles, daß weiß ich von jemanden, der ihn hat. Auch Crysis kannst du in hohen Einstellungen damit zocken. Ich hab im übrigen vorhin den Rechner bei HWV nachgebaut. Für 735 Euro hast du einen 925er. Der Rest ist gleichwertig.

Also viel kann man am Angebot nicht verbessern. Und das die Erbauer auch noch etwas verdienen möchten ist denke ich mal legitim.

Hier schau selbst:

Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 
  47,38 €




LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 
  19,21 €




Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil 
  48,13 €




Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3, AMD 770 
  71,95 €




4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7 
  105,66 €




Club3D Radeon 5770 1024MB, ATI Radeon 5770, PCI-Express 
  132,83 €




Sonderposten: AMD Phenom II X4 925 Box, Sockel AM3 
  114,48 €




Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 
  14,52 €




Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 
  92,69 €




Sonderposten: Cougar Power 550Watt 
  68,40 €


----------



## Erz1 (11. Mai 2010)

Vor allem - jetzt kommst - der Zusammenbau ist von Alternate selbst, nicht von Hardwareversand.
Ich wollts nur als ironisches Beispiel in den Raum werfen. Also viel zu holen gibt es da nicht.
Nur der Quadcore.


----------

